# standard system icons



## Guest (20. Okt 2003)

da ich soetwas wie ein nicht modales JoptionPane brauche, habe ich mir meinen eigenen JDialog gebastelt, um dem user warnungen, errors, confimations oder infos zu zeigen. Das sieht alles auch prima aus und klappt, mir fehlen jetzt nur noch ein paare schöne icons, die mitangezeigt werden. 
wie komme ich an die systemIcons, die auch beim Joptionpane angezeigt werden (plattformunabhängig) ran ? 
wenns nicht geht, gibt es da irgendwelche standard-icons-librarys ? (ok, es gibt da das "Java Look and Feel Graphics Repository", aber da sind nur toolbar buttons drin)


----------



## jptc.org (20. Okt 2003)

Es gibt bei Sun ein Repository mit den verschiedenen Grafiken und deren Bedeutung (welche Grafik sollte für welche Situation verwendet werden - damit alle Javaanwendungen gleich zu bedienen sind  :lol: ) Schau doch einfach mal unter 

http://java.sun.com/products/jlf/ed2/book/Appendix.B.html

nach. Ich hoffe das kann helfen.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

